# new to the forum..



## psetriton19 (Jun 19, 2009)

hey guys.anyway i'm new to the forum.i shoot a pse triton and mainly hunt with it but sometimes i shoot some local 3d courses just for fun with my friends.thats about it.i'm into hunting and fishing.i like bowhunting alot more then rifle but i pretty much hunt every season.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## psetriton19 (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks guys glad to be here.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* psetriton19. Have fun here.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome from Michigan!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT and good luck hunting.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :shade:


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Howdy!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## backhoe (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcome aboard PSE !!!!!!


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------

